# Ferrari 599 GTB completed



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Took it to a local contest today and took third with it.
I decided to just have fun with it and it came out pretty nice.
Fujimi Ferrari 599 GTB.
Fujimi 20" BBS wheels stripped and sprayed ts-26 Tamiya semi-gloss black.
Body is finished in Zero Paints Rosso Fiorano. Topped with Tamiya TS-13 clear.
Interior is basic red and black with flocking. 
Photo etch throughout.

A couple of pics with more at  MY FOTKI:




















Chris


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice job on that one S.D. 455


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful Build, Chris!
That is some serious RED.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys! I'm not into red Ferrari's. However, this color is really nice. I know it's hard to see, but their is a lot of little gold flake in the paint. Hard to catch just right.

Now, work begins on the Tamiya Aston Martin.
Chris


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

" I'm not into red Ferrari's." I hear you but nice job anyway. Now if it wear a PONTIAC, ( :thumbsup: ) now THAT would be something else.......................LOL


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of Ferrari's, but the 599 GTB is one of 2 Ferrari's I absolutely love! Looks really good :thumbsup: 

Do you have any engine pics?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

harristotle said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have any engine pics?


As with most of the kits I build they are curbside. Almost everything Fujimi comes out with, with exception to the EM series, are curbside kits, meaning no engines.

What is your other favorite Ferrari?

Chris


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> As with most of the kits I build they are curbside. Almost everything Fujimi comes out with, with exception to the EM series, are curbside kits, meaning no engines.
> 
> What is your other favorite Ferrari?
> 
> Chris


Alright. The other one is the Ferrari California. I think the reason I like them is because they aren't the exotic mid engine car that most other Ferrari's are.


----------

